

Gromia - Rentals Made Easy - alexeidos
http://www.gromia.com

======
alexeidos
A great website where find the best tenants for your room, save public
researches and be updated every time there is a new apartment/room that fits
for you :)

~~~
base64
do you know the business model? how do they make money?

~~~
alexeidos
it is a freemium model: the basic actions are for free, to unlock more
features there is a premium service that costs €9,99/month

------
fabiosalvo
Do you guys believe the time has come (finally!) to disrupt the real estate
market through technology and social networks?

~~~
alexeidos
oh yes of course! nowadays a lot of online services don't need anymore the
intermediation (airbnb, uber and so on...)

------
Alcin
do you have different premium services or just one? What do you get if you
purchase it/them?

~~~
alexeidos
ehi alcin, right now we have only a premium pack for owners. Buying it, owners
are able to: post multiple listings, find the best tenants (regarding to 5
factors as age, gender, worker/student, smoker/not, pets/not) and be featured
on first page (with a premium icon on the thumbnail too). Then we will also
boost the listing on facebook groups and vertical search engine for 5 days
from the submitting :)

